# Grizzly Router Plate



## planbbob (Mar 31, 2012)

Mike,

In your sticky post about router plates you mentioned a $13 unit 9x12". I have tried twice using the stock number you mentioned and have come up empty both times. I also tried to search just on "router plate" without success.

Any thoughts on what might be going wrong??

Thanks for the help,

Bob


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Bob, I heard they were thinking of adding it to the webstore but last I knew, you have to call to order it!


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Bob, to order parts you have to select the manuals page, scroll down to the T10432 listing and click on the "Order parts" button on the right. When this opens it displays the fence and base information. There is a button near the top left that says: "table" and that displays the page with the parts number and description. Here is a link to save time and I will edit the sticky to include it.

http://www.grizzly.com/products/T10432/parts/TABLE-LABELS


----------



## planbbob (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks for the help


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

PT10432047 INSERT W/GUIDE PIN 9 X 12

===


----------



## Neil Tsubota (Mar 20, 2010)

*My Grizzly Order*

Hello Bob,

I just received My Grizzly Order for 2 (two) 9 X 12 Router Plates. The price was $ 13.00 x 2 = $ 26.00 + 9.95 UPS Shipping= $ 35.95 ....

This order shipped out of Grizzly's Bellingham, Wa (near Seattle, Wa) warehouse.

This product is from China

I am near SF, Ca so it would only seem logical that Grizzly would ship out of the State of Washington.

Neil

ps- the item #= PT10432047


++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++




planbbob said:


> Mike,
> 
> In your sticky post about router plates you mentioned a $13 unit 9x12". I have tried twice using the stock number you mentioned and have come up empty both times. I also tried to search just on "router plate" without success.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Thanks BJ. I switched the link in the sticky thread.


----------



## Neil Tsubota (Mar 20, 2010)

I had to use Google.com and put "Grizzly PT10432047" in the search box. 

Here is what I found:
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
PT10432047 INSERT W/GUIDE PIN 9 X 12

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Yes this is NOT easy to find. The graphics need help. This is only listed as a "part" of the Router Table.

You are correct, it is not even listed in the catalog under Router Plate. This directed me to the Kreg Router table ( $$$). Not the $ 13.00 version. Thank Moderator Mike for finding this "part" in the Grizzly webpage.

Good luck hunting, but this is well worth the time spent searching if you want a BARGAIN ! 

There is nothing FREE is life ! You have to go hunting for BARGAINS !

Neil


----------



## planbbob (Mar 31, 2012)

Mike,

I was able to locate and order the plate thanks to your revised link; it has been received as the result of great service.

I laid a straight edge across the plastic inserts and they appear to be high approx 1/16-1/8" relative to the table. Is this normal? I've not had a router table before so am a novice in this area.

Thanks for your help.

Bob


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

It sounds like the inserts are not fully seated Bob. They just snap in so try giving them a whack with your hand, that should level them.


----------



## planbbob (Mar 31, 2012)

Mike,

I did smack it but it is still "high". I took the "high" ring out and it does look "high" in the center. It seems to me that I could put the "high" side down on sandpaper and gently sand it smooth. Does this sound logical?

Thanks

Bob


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

just a butt in post

NO,,,,Just pickup the phone and call Grizzly and they will send you a new one.

===


----------



## Mike Gager (Jan 14, 2009)

FWIW on my plate i got from MLCS i had to sand down the plate to make it level with the inserts. it was bowed up all the way around the hole and not flat. wasnt hard to fix but was kind of a pain in the bottom to figure out what was wrong with my routering until i realized it


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I agree with BJ. Call Grizzly and they will make it right.


----------



## planbbob (Mar 31, 2012)

I called today approx 1 PM Denver time. They took my name and number and said someone would call. Maybe tomorrow.

Bob


----------



## planbbob (Mar 31, 2012)

I received a call from Eric @ Grizzly today about 1230P Denver time. After a short discussion he agreed to send a replacement part. He would personally inspect it to insure that it is flat prior to sending.

Thanks to all that provided info for this resolution. I will advise when received.

Bob


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

planbbob said:


> Mike,
> 
> I did smack it but it is still "high". I took the "high" ring out and it does look "high" in the center. It seems to me that I could put the "high" side down on sandpaper and gently sand it smooth. Does this sound logical?
> 
> ...


If I remember correctly from reading the "show us your router table" thread (sticky) some insert plates are designed to be slightly curved, a little higher in the middle than on the ends. So ... might this be like that on purpose?

EDIT: here is a post talking about it:

http://www.routerforums.com/table-m...-pictures-your-router-table-4.html#post277142


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Chris, there is only one plate that is slightly convex, that is the Rousseau and it is a patented design.(also sold under license by Trend in the UK) All the other plates with this type of inserts are clones of the Rousseau but should be perfectly flat. Bob mentioned that his was sticking up 1/8" and that is a substantial amount, this is why I guessed that the ring was not fully seated. Perhaps knocked loose during shipping? At any rate Grizzly will make it right and that is the important thing.


----------



## planbbob (Mar 31, 2012)

Mike et al,

Sorry for the delay in responding to my router plate dilemma. 

True to his word, Eric sent another complete plate and as best as I can tell, it is FLAT!!! across the plates and inserts. This confirms what you and others said about Griz making the purchase right.

I am probably going to mount in the table saw to conserve garage/shop space. Any recommendations about going about this??

Thanks to all. What a great site this is!!!!!!

Bob


----------

